# lorain county,oh



## sheps21 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lorain county pound lorain,ohio

this is a very high kill pound

*Cage #19 

*Shepherd male, owner surrender available for adoption Now.
*Cage #19

*Shepherd female, owner surrender available for adoption Now.


I can't get the pictures to load but these are beautiful sheps probably surrenders from same owner

website is loraincounty.us go to dogs to adopt


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

Cage #19

Shepherd female, owner surrender available for adoption Now.









Cage #19 

Shepherd male, owner surrender available for adoption Now.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Lorain County, OH - Dogs To Adopt

There is also a close mix female, possibly pb, hard to see from the pic.


----------

